# Hand Sanding A Square End



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's my problem and it's a recurring one: when I cut dividers for box trays, I often cut them too long to ensure they are not too short! Then I sand them down to size. But often when hand sanding the ends of these small pieces (1/8" thick x 3/4" wide), I end up off square to the edges. Don't know if it's old eyeballs, lack of hand-eye coordination or just something else.

This must happen to others, too, I would suspect that I'm not unique in this. Perhaps there is some jig that I could cobble together that would allow me to sand these ends square but I don't recall seeing one in all the websites and tips that I have looked at over the years.

Any suggestions on how to sand these ends square would be very much appreciated. I don't have any stationary sanding machines, only a ROS and a palm sander.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I just use a miter gauge on my disc sander.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would think a plane and shooting board would be the preferred way to do it. Depending on how small they are, you could even use a block plane.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I would go with the shooting board idea or using a miter gauge on a disc sander


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I would lay this on the edge of a work bench to help maintain the 90 and sand with a sanding block since yoiu don't have any suitable equipment.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Jim, know the problem, a simple trick is to clamp a thicker piece on the piece you are sanding that is square ,and at the point you wish to stop, it will not only provide you with a stop reference, but the added piece will also act as a guide to keep you straight and square , works well


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks, Charles, I'll try that! I find sanding square particularly difficult on the small pieces I use for tray dividers. Sounds like a solution!

I was going to ask if anyone had ever heard of a sanding block shooting board. I have two planes: a Handyman #4 that I can't seem to get to plane anything other than edges of plywood and pine boards and a dollar-special block plane that I picked up somewhere that doesn't even have a lever for adjusting the blade angle or a knob for adjusting the blade….just a knob to hold the blade in. Would love to get a couple of nice planes but…... you know the story - retired, money goes about 1/2 as far as it did a few years ago. Even the $40-$50 that Stanley 60-1/2 planes go for on ebay seems like a lot to us. That's food for several days! But I do the best I can with what tools I have.

Jim


----------



## tamboti (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Jim I had this problem when i made doll house furniture 1/12 I solved it by sticking a piece of sand paper only on half of a piece of scrap about 1ft long X 2" the sand paper 1" wide and use a shooting board and the piece with no paper on slides along the boards edge this should solve your prolem. U cold also use hook and loop (we call it velcro in SA ) abrasives. Regards Roger


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

The solutions have been given. I'm just chiming in to say you are not alone… I've done it too.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks, Roger. That also sounds like a plan. Guess I'll be making a shooting board tomorrow. With my background in the military and law enforcement, that sounds like a board that you set up out in the willies somewhere and then fire at it with rifles and pistols, right . Seriously, I know what a shooting board is.

Jim


----------

